# 1995 chevy silverado rough idle and performance problems



## gpeoples (May 8, 2008)

my chevy idles very rough
and it will only accelerate to 2500 
rpms then it just spits gas out the 
exhaust and backfires.
I have replaced the coil the plugs and wires the distributor the computer the fuel pump and filter
I cant seem to figure it out 
please help me


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

A little more info would help.Engine info,when it does this etc.Depending on how it's equipped could be a bad mass air flow ,coolant sensor,map sensor,bad injector etc.Sounds like a scan tool would be a big help at this point to see what the ECU is seeing.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the only time i can recall gas being spit out the tailpipe on a fuel injected car, it was the o2 sensor.

to check this little guy, you take him out, get a propane torch, and you use a voltmeter and a propane torch to test his voltage output.

i think it's supposed to be around 1.5 volts, but i'm not positive.

the manual would show you the entire procedure. (or basically any manual for any car, an o2 sensor is an o2 sensor.)


----------

